# Chic I51 - Delayed!



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Woe is us, we are woe'd!

Advised yesterday that delivery of our Feb ordered Chic is to be delayed 2 months. Fiat at fault apparently with a supply problem relating to the auto gearbox.

We were due delivery July but now told it will be September. The day before being advised of the delay we put our names down for the Carthago Factory meet in October. Hope we get to go in our new Chic rather than attending in our current Burstner. It would be odd seeing our future I51 on the production line - interesting though?

Ah well. Guess we will just have to suffer the agony of suppressed excitement for a longer spell than expected.

It was lovely to meet all those who attended the inaugural meet at Rivendale. A very good weekend.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwww sorry to hear that     Hope you get better news about your van soon, its really disappointing to know that its been delayed!!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

That's a bit of a bummer, hope you do get it in time for the Factory meet.
We are in Spain at the moment in a campsite called "Los Pinos" not bad, Wifi access is €1 a day or €5 for the week last site was €10 for one hour! We have had quite a few problems with our Carthago since leaving Blighty and will have a few words, quite a few with our German friends when we get there. Spain has become, or at least the bit we have seen quite expensive I think I prefer France with it's Aire and quality camp sites.


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the sympathy Wobby. It sounds like reciprocation is required!

Sorry to hear you are having problems with your Carthago. I know from reading your previous posts and replies that you have put in a lot of preparation, and added extra equipment etc in order to ensure a trouble free holiday. It must be rather irritating to have these Carthago problems put the damper on that 'perfect' extended trip. Especially so as Carthago should be *the* perfect tool for seeking that perfection.

In regard to wi-fi, the prices overall seem better than the Caravan Club Site charges.....

Hope you get full enjoyment out of the remainder of your holiday.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Shackman.
Here is a short list of our problems so far.

Fridge wouldn't work on gas fixed in UK

Windscreen cracked in France waited 3 weeks replaced FOC 

Offside quarter light double glazed shattered in France replaced with windscreen FOC.

Built in aircon not working hasn't worked since we collected MH, no one notice until we went to use it.

Sound quality on pull out TV is terrible, told its because the speakers are mounted at the back of the TV!

Replacement B/Flue terminal had to be fitted to water heater.

Diesel filler hose leaking onto ground and into step well, split, fitted a new one myself in UK

Now the cork screw has just broke so down to a can of beer.

NB The front quarter light shattered because that silly sucker that is mounted on the bottom of the wing mirrors has a 6mm steel pin in it that punch through the glass as I past a lorry coming towards me. I've now mounted a disc under the sucker to spread the load.

Wobby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Now the cork screw has just broke "

Whoah! Things are now getting serious; have you considered rejection? 8O 


(Sorry, couldn't resist. My sympathies, really)


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

We picked up our Chic T47 from Lowdhams on Weds. Apart from the reverse judder and missing sink cover everything appears to be working. We have only had 2 nights in it so time will tell, bit its a good start.
With regard to the reverse judder, Lowdhams refused to return our deposit and allow us to walk away from the sale. In order to get back our deposit we would have to prove 'unfit for purpose', but I don't think we could succeed. Fiat would deny fault and we cannot realistically take them, or Lowdhams, to court. Neither can we afford to walk away from our £6000 deposit.
Aside from the judder, the van is great, and looks like living up to expectations. I even think I am beginning to understand the Alde/Webasto/heat exchanger/engine preheating system, - thanks to a seminar given by Paul. What a great guy.
Graham


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Please, please read my postings on rejection. The burden of proof is on the dealers' shoulders for a new vehicle, NOT yours. You do, however, have to give the dealer opportunities to fix the problem, and I would encourage you to invest in an independent automotive engineer's report.

THEN you can walk away with deposit intact, for it sounds as if that may be what you want.

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Best of luck with you new van Graham,

May I suggest you check out some of the faults I've reported on in particular the balanced flue terminal and the stupid mirror stabiliser suckers. The reversing judder is a bit of a worry but with care when reversing and avoiding hill reversing I hope it won't cause to much trouble. When we return from our continental tour I intend getting an RAC report and will then if necessary send a solicitors letter to loudham Leisureworld. In the meantime we are drawing up a list of faults, it's quite a list, to submit to Carthago at the factory when we meet in Germany.

It is a lovely MH though, and I feel with so many other manufacturers parts being brought together one is bound to have a few problems. Perhaps we have just been unlucky having so many, but then I hope that's the reason for having a warranty. 


Wobby


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

Hi Wobby
The van is stored at my father-in-law's until the end of the month, so I am unable to check your issues out. The mirrors will be no problem because it is a low profile. The balanced flue worked fine when we stayed on Lowdhams aire, but, there was no wind to cause turbulent air flow round the hookup cable and flue. As soon as you see it you think, "Well, that's daft!"
We will move back into the van at the end of June to continue our fulltiming life. I will be able to get a better idea of the extent of the judder (particularly with a loaded van). Like you, my next step will be a qualified engineer's report.
Graham


----------

